# Invasion of yet another KIWI



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys, my name is Louise and I live in NZ.
I own an 18.2hh 5 year old grey/white pinto geilding called Pintado Taihoa (Tai).
I mainly do eventing, but have been doing dressage and showing the past few seasons while we wait for Tai to stop growing.
We have very high hopes for Tai and have been told by many top riders he has GP dressage/4 star eventing potential. Not bad for a sight unseen purchase who was meant to be 16.3hh and cost less than a horse off the dog tucker truck :lol: Tai is the love of my life, well, next to my partner. I'm waiting for a kidney transplant so have good and bad days, Tai keeps me going for sure!

So tell me about yourselves?? I can't wait to meet you all


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,
I'm Sarah, I'm from NSW, Australia. I've been to NZ a few times, its really nice over there.
He looks gorgeous.
How tall is he?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum, we are always glad to welcome another member. Tai is absolutely stunning, I love a dapple gray. Also, good luck on getting the kidney transplant, I hope it happens soon. 

Excuse me, I forgot the standard Texas Welcome LOL.

*Howdy!! *


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes!
Tai is 18.2hh but is still growing - eeek!! Mind you, he is sooo big another few inches makes little to no difference.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW, 18.2hh. Thats huge.
And still growing, thats one monster tall horse.


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

to give you an idea of how big he is ....
















that is me beside him - i'm 5'9"


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh my, hes huge. But he is lovely. That browband really suits him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a freak, you MUST get rid of him immediately!! Fortunately, I am willing to take him off your hands LOL.


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

smrobs said:


> He's a freak, you MUST get rid of him immediately!! Fortunately, I am willing to take him off your hands LOL.


:lol: I think there is a line!! I have no intention of ever selling him, its not like I will outgrow him (either physically and talent wise)


----------

